# I have never seen this... have you?



## animalsRawsome (Dec 4, 2012)

I saw this add on Craigslist today. I had never seen a solid white rabbit with blue eyes; usually white rabbits have white eyes. I didn't know these existed, did you?

http://muskegon.craigslist.org/grd/3383598518.html


----------



## Godsgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know if it would be a problem for a rabbit, but he is probably deaf. Blue eyed white animals, whether they be rabbits/cats/dogs are normally deaf. He's handsome though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

Godsgrl said:
			
		

> I don't know if it would be a problem for a rabbit, but he is probably deaf. Blue eyed white animals, whether they be rabbits/cats/dogs are normally deaf. He's handsome though.


And alpacas.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 5, 2012)

Blue-eyed White (BEW) is an unusual color, though not really rare. It is the result of a rabbit inheriting two copies of the Vienna gene (there is a breed, called the Vienna, that comes in this color; that's where the gene got its name). There are several breeds for which BEW is a fairly popular color. BEW is not a color that is recognized for the Flemish Giant; either someone is having fun breeding Flemish in non-showable colors, or this rabbit isn't really a Flemish Giant. 

Another possibility is that the rabbit is misidentified as a BEW. There is a color, sometimes called Ermine, that is a result of a combination of Agouti, Chinchilla, REW, and Non-extension genes. The ideal Ermine is a completely white rabbit with brown eyes. It is possible to get one with blue-grey eyes. A lot of would-be Ermines have just the lightest ticking of color on their coats, some breeds call this Frosted or Frosty.


----------



## Bossroo (Dec 5, 2012)

For your information...  a white or any other colored rabbit having white eyes would be blind due to an injury or infection.  Most white rabbits are actually albinos and have red eyes.


----------

